# How much college debt do/did you have?



## Footer (May 10, 2012)

For those of you who are working in the industry and have left school in the last 10 years, how much college debt did you have? I was banging around stuff with my boss about our current call list and this subject came up. Keep in mind this is a private poll, no one, mods included, can see the results. 

Discussion can follow as usual, just curious.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 10, 2012)

Of course mine was after only 1 year, I will be going back to school this fall, but not for theater. After all said and done, It will be roughly 8 grand total for 3 years with an associates in Computer Programming.


----------



## Call911 (May 10, 2012)

Double majored in 3 years (took over 21 credits each semester and did summer terms), had a half-ride scholarship, and I was roughly 50k in debt when I got out a few years ago. Luckily I picked up a job making at least 50k a year plus extras, so I've been able to manage it. I'm still paying it off, and will be for many more years. And I look back now and wonder if that piece of paper was really worth it.


----------



## josh88 (May 10, 2012)

Parents paid for a small portion and the rest I covered through summer jobs, freelance gigs during the year, pell grants, and best of all 2 years of 3/4 tuition coverage for working in the scene shop 15 hours a week. So I managed to get out not owing people anything.


----------



## misterm (May 11, 2012)

full tuition academic scholarship, pell grants, then endowed scholaraships, theatre scholarships for working in the dept, etc.... the school owed me money when i left. literally, they handed me a check with my degree. had enough in my college fund to pay for my masters outright, so even after grad school, $0 in debt.


----------



## cbrandt (May 11, 2012)

I wish I had shacked up with someone. The bulk of my loans weren't for tuition, but for room and board.


----------



## dramatech (May 11, 2012)

Considering that I am 71, the tuition when I wen to the University of Utah, was $125 a quarter, my last quarter. My Grandparents set up a trust fund that pid that and books. I lived at home and worked at the school for spending money. Graduate school was all paid on full ride internship, right up to the point that I was drafted into the Army. No debt. Couldn't do the same today.


----------



## jonliles (May 11, 2012)

Academic Tuition Scholarship for 2 years at an in state school ofr my AS, Military GI Benefits for an out of state college BS. My only out of pocket expenses were books. Having a full time job pays all my living expenses. Grad work - yikes haven't started.

My Path - Navy 1st to get the GI Benefits. Full time job as an Engineer afterwards and night school / distance learning.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 13, 2012)

35+ is the highest bracket? Sheesh, I wish I got off that easy. 

My parents didn't support my effort to get a degree at all, and I was able to make enough money from working to live and that's about it, so college was all loans, walked out of there with 60K in debt, which is a 600/m payment. 

But I am able to make those payments with out having to think about it these days (which was not the case when I was making 10/h working in a large shop!) so I guess I can't complain too much. Hopefully with some discipline I can nick these out in the next three or four years.


----------



## burd (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm about to graduate and am looking at around 33k in debt...Its a killer, and I think the price of public education (well, private too) has gotten completely out of hand...Here's an article on a few ways to cut down on debt that I wish I'd seen before...How To Not Graduate With Debt


----------



## sophieSchon (Oct 23, 2012)

According to a recent study by the Institute for College Access and Success, the average university student who graduated a year ago has $26,600 in student loan debt. That is the highest in the seven-year history of the report. You can check out this site here for more info: Visit at present within each of our web site.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Oct 23, 2012)

Having paid off a bit, my wife and I have about 65k combined left. Most of mine came from grad school for living expenses. Stipend essentially paid off those other fees, car insurance, health insurance, gas, and food. Had to pay rent too so that is where my loans went. Several years later, I'm kicking myself for not having invested a small portion of my loans. Most of the funds that I have picked have performed well and I possibly could have paid of a large chunk of it 

Undergrad, I escaped with only 1k in loans, then added about 25 or so in grad. The rest is my wifes.


----------

